# ASRock B450M Pro4 AMD B450 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 mATX Retail - PC gehäuselüfter



## ubuntu1967 (25. Dezember 2018)

*ASRock B450M Pro4 AMD B450 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 mATX Retail - PC gehäuselüfter*

Mein Motherboard ASRock B450M Pro4 AMD B450 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 mATX Retail

Auf Seite 6/7 des Motherboardmanuals steht >>> No.6 AMD Fan LED Header (AMD_FAN_LED1)
Kann ich an dem Anschluss auch einen herkömmlichen PC-Gehäuse Lüfter (4 Pin) ohne LED anschlieesen


----------



## Abductee (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: ASRock B450M Pro4 AMD B450 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 mATX Retail - PC gehäuselüfter*

Nein, das ist ein reiner LED-Anschluss.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: ASRock B450M Pro4 AMD B450 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 mATX Retail - PC gehäuselüfter*

Erstmal Danke.
Sind die Anschlüsse 4 Pwm kompatibel (passen also) zum AMD Fan LED Header (AMD_FAN_LED1) ?


----------



## evilgrin68 (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: ASRock B450M Pro4 AMD B450 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 mATX Retail - PC gehäuselüfter*

Der Anschluss AMD_FAN_LED1 ist nicht für einen Lüfter gedacht, es ist der LED Anschluss für den Original AMD CPU Kühler und dessen LED Beleuchtung. Was soll da also PWM Kompatibel sein?

Du hast 3 CHA_FAN Anschlüsse wo du Lüfter anschliessen kannst. Desweiteren hast du noch die beiden CPU_FAN Anschlüsse für Lüfter. Diese werden aber vom Board parallel geschaltet, du kannst sie nicht einzeln Regeln.

Vielleicht verstehe ich auch deine Frage falsch. Ob und welche Anschlüsse PWM geregelt werden können, darüber gibt dein Handbuch auskunft.


----------

